# Trigger point injections - operative period



## todd5400 (Jul 8, 2009)

Occasionally we are performing a trigger point injection on a patient during the post operative period.  This is done for a different diagnosis.  Medicare is paying the medicine code but denying the trigger point code.  Does anyone know why?

Mary, CPC


----------



## cmoore62 (Jul 8, 2009)

*cmoore, cpc*

You need to use a 79 modifier on the trigger to keep from bundling into the surgical procedure and link to unrelated dx.


----------



## todd5400 (Jul 8, 2009)

But everything I am reading says not to use 79 for Medicare.  Do you have any documentation that states this is acceptable?

Mary,CPC


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 8, 2009)

Mary, 

Where did you read this?  I have never heard of this.

Use modifier 79 to report an unrelated procedure or service by the same physician during the postoperative period.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/Transmittals/downloads/R442CP.pdf

Page 7


----------



## tmenard (Jul 8, 2009)

It might be the because of LCD the only payable DX for a Trigger Point is 729.1 Look at the medicare website for LCD coverage

Trish


----------



## todd5400 (Jul 9, 2009)

I need to clarify the actual procedure code I am referring to is 20610

Mary


----------



## Erica1217 (Jul 10, 2009)

20610 is for a joint injection, not a trigger point injection.  If your doc is actually doing trigger points, look at codes 20552 & 20553. 

Regardless, if either is done during a global period for an unrelated reason, append modifier -79.  

 Erica


----------

